# Finishing Mesquite Table with Epoxy Filler



## StaceyD (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm working on a new dining table and it's the first time I've done a project quite like this.

I'm using some nice mesquite and I plan to fill the voids with an epoxy to level it out. Does anyone have any advice on what finish I should use?

This is the first time I've used mesquite in a project, my initial thought was to finish it with a poly top for protection but I'm not sure what else I should be using in lieu of/in addition to this to enhance the natural qualities of the wood.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am not sure if poly will go over epoxy. You can epoxy finish the whole thing.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought I had read that people have used poly over epoxy.
I have a lot of mesquite and other woods that will need a filler and had planned on finishing it with poly.

One thing I don't do though is sand to an extremely high grit. Usually 150-180 is as high as I will go and then 220 for between coats.

Maybe using something in that grit range will help the poly attach better to the epoxy versus sanding 220 or higher to start?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I've used Arm R Seal over epoxy in mesquite many times. 
Works great, looks great.


----------



## StaceyD (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on this project using pecky cypress:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Glow-table/?ALLSTEPS
I'm not concerned about applying the poly over the epoxy. In this tutorial he even uses up to 400 grit on the cypress and epoxy before beginning with the poly. Although I am afraid that's too high to give the poly any tooth to attach to.

I was thinking of using a tung oil finish before applying the poly, I don't think there's a problem doing that?


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

There is a New Yankee Workshop episode that covers Mesquite and an Oil finish at the end.




Might be what you're looking for. Nice looking finish.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I built a bed for my daughter using oak that had a couple of open knots. She like the character of the knots. I tried that Gorilla glue 2 part epoxy, it left a couple of air bubbles. I settled on a 2 part clear resin filler. We sprayed a water based lacquer and it's held up well for the last 3 years.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I built a bed for my daughter using oak that had a couple of open knots. She like the character of the knots. I tried that Gorilla glue 2 part epoxy, it left a couple of air bubbles. I settled on a 2 part clear resin filler. We sprayed a water based lacquer and it s held up well for the last 3 years.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Do you remember what grit you sanded to before spraying?


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Tint the epoxy black (I use lamp black Tints All), fill and sand smooth and flush. I usually sand to 180 to 220 grit. Apply stain if you would like then follow up with polyurethane. It is totally compatible and looks great.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have done both Spar Urethane and poly over epoxy with no problems. Sanded to 320.


----------

